# Where to get akadama soil



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello, gtaers does anyone know where can I get a bag of akadAma soil?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey camboy,
unless you really want the light brown color, I'd spend a little extra gand go straight for the premium stuff.

Aqua inspiration sells 9lb ADA aqua soil for only $45. I bought 2 bags last week. 
They are especially desgined for buffering your water and bringing the ph down to 6.5


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

But you know any st0re here in toronto selling akadama?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

im tired searching akadama soil. anybody can help where can I get this?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> Hello, gtaers does anyone know where can I get a bag of akadAma soil?


The new Hagen Ebi Stratum shrimp substrate is starting to show up in stores now. It buffers the pH of the water down to the 6.5 level absorbs some tannins from the water is a fine grain and best of all is reasonably priced.

Rumours, unsubstantiated of course, is that it's Shirakura's Red Bee Soil made for Hagen. The label says Made in Japan.

We have it at the Menagerie for $27.99 per 4kg (8.8lb) bag.

There was an excellent Bonsai wholesaler in Clarkson who was selling the Akadama soil a few years back, but alas they are now defunct.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Hey harold, do you know if the Hagen Ebi stratum needs to be cycled like ada? I've tried to look up some info on it, but since its fairly new theres isn't much on it. Thanks.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

jon021 said:


> Hey harold, do you know if the Hagen Ebi stratum needs to be cycled like ada? I've tried to look up some info on it, but since its fairly new theres isn't much on it. Thanks.


regardless, you'll need to cycle your new tank.
So it's worth the investment in the end 
It would probably be just a matter of 1 week before we find out if they're similar. In fact, most shrimp soils should contain enough organic matter to boost the nitrification process.
Fastest way to cycle ADA is actually doing near 100% WC's.
Here's how I did mine:
100% WC x2 a day - for 4 days.
Add in old filter water into tank on 5th day. 50% WC.
50% WC on 6th day. measure NH4
50% 8th day.
by day 10, it should be completely cycled.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Beijing08 said:


> regardless, you'll need to cycle your new tank.
> So it's worth the investment in the end
> It would probably be just a matter of 1 week before we find out if they're similar. In fact, most shrimp soils should contain enough organic matter to boost the nitrification process.
> Fastest way to cycle ADA is actually doing near 100% WC's.
> ...


Well i'm actually looking to replace the substrate in my existing tank because my eco complete keeps buffering the ph to 7.5 I was hoping to be able to just swap out the eco complete for the Hagen Ebi Stratum without having to cycle. Either way, its still an amazing price compared to ada. I might pick up some just to have an excuse to start another shrimp tank lol


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

jon021 said:


> I might pick up some just to have an excuse to start another shrimp tank lol


I like this line.
There's no such thing as too many tanks!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

jon021 said:


> Hey harold, do you know if the Hagen Ebi stratum needs to be cycled like ada? I've tried to look up some info on it, but since its fairly new theres isn't much on it. Thanks.


good question... I think I will experiment with a tank at home. I'm trying to get the lowdown on the stuff from Hagen. The Hagen salesman I deal with doesn't have a clue on the make up of the stratum.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

kims nature has tons of akadama, but same price as ADA for a bag!


----------



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

Last time I was at ShrimpFever, Tommy had bags of Akadama.


----------

